

Yahoo.com redirects to mobile site on linux chrome - microsage

Visiting http://www.yahoo.com on chrome (version 18.0.1025.151) on linux redirects to: http://m.yahoo.com/?.tsrc=yahoo&#38;mobile_view_default=true
======
jagot
Works fine for me using Chrome version 23.0.1271.64 on Ubuntu 12.04.

------
tirant
Works fine here as well.

Chrome Version 23.0.1271.64 / Ubuntu 12.04

